# Citronella and Flies in Egypt



## Horus

Hi guys,

I wanted to share this with you - I was going totaly bonkers here with the FLIES and spraying on a constant basis.

I had brought over some citronella oil that I had got from the UK from a major high street health store but never got around to using it - until the last couple days

I wiped some around my window frame and low and behold the flies have stayed away and won't come inside.

I always get the one perpetual fly that I kill off and he comes back with more friends that either wake me up or go into my ear - they also sit on my laptop where I can't easily kill them 

I thought I would share it with you, if anyone knows of a source here in Egypt that carries this oil let me know effective and natural 

I am sure these things come off the camels they are always covered in them


----------



## aykalam

Horus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wanted to share this with you - I was going totaly bonkers here with the FLIES and spraying on a constant basis.
> 
> I had brought over some citronella oil that I had got from the UK from a major high street health store but never got around to using it - until the last couple days
> 
> I wiped some around my window frame and low and behold the flies have stayed away and won't come inside.
> 
> I always get the one perpetual fly that I kill off and he comes back with more friends that either wake me up or go into my ear - they also sit on my laptop where I can't easily kill them
> 
> I thought I would share it with you, if anyone knows of a source here in Egypt that carries this oil let me know effective and natural
> 
> I am sure these things come off the camels they are always covered in them


Well, I have no problem with flying insects at home, as long as you have screens on all your windows (and don't leave your front door open) you won't get them. It's the crawling type that are more of an issue, not now but in summer, especially late summer, I think ants go on overdrive preparing for the "colder" weather 

Anyway, your advice could be useful for days out, or swimming pool days when is like a biblical plague with all sorts of creepy crawlies landing on you. :clap2:


----------



## Horus

Well I tell you what guys I do get the odd fly in here taunting me that kirox Egyptian aqua active odourless spray is USELESS. I sit facing the window waiting for them to come in all you can hear is that can hissing, I really need a screen

It comes out really heavy rather than a mist and the flies don't do the death dance where they fly in circles like they have been to the pub all day.

Johnson for me all the way

I want to see if I can get those yellow fly traps I have not seen them here

As usual in Egypt you get what you pay for.


----------



## JonnyW

Horus said:


> Well I tell you what guys I do get the odd fly in here taunting me that kirox Egyptian aqua active odourless spray is USELESS. I sit facing the window waiting for them to come in all you can hear is that can hissing, I really need a screen
> 
> It comes out really heavy rather than a mist and the flies don't do the death dance where they fly in circles like they have been to the pub all day.
> 
> Johnson for me all the way
> 
> I want to see if I can get those yellow fly traps I have not seen them here
> 
> As usual in Egypt you get what you pay for.


You can get the yellow fly traps (the ones hanging in trees) in Rowiesat in one of the hardware shares, but they're not suitable for indoors. We get friends to bring packs of the sunflowers you stick on windows which work pretty well.
The best sprya we've found here is Pyrosol in a yellow can in metro. It works fine and gets the ******s.


----------



## Horus

JonnyW said:


> You can get the yellow fly traps (the ones hanging in trees) in Rowiesat in one of the hardware shares, but they're not suitable for indoors. We get friends to bring packs of the sunflowers you stick on windows which work pretty well.
> The best sprya we've found here is Pyrosol in a yellow can in metro. It works fine and gets the ******s.


Hey thanks I have been to Rowiesat it's a cool place I could spend all day there and also been to the hardware shop and got myself a shovel for my garden 

That place stocks EVERYTHING

Have you seen the giant chains? Biggest ones I have ever seen

Gosh you kit out a secret police dungeon with those 

I am off to metro tonight then!!! :clap2:


----------



## josmiler05

Hi,
there is a shop in old market that sells mosquito netting which you could put against your windows. 
Flys and mozzys are stubborn ******s for sure!


----------

